# Aiutatemi



## forfetti (8 Febbraio 2016)

SALVE A TUTTI,
scrivo qui per avere un vostro consiglio;
3 anni fa ho conosciuto una donna della quale mi sono innamorato,
io sposato con due figlie e vivo al nord, lei sposata con un figlio e vive al centro.
e un amore nato su una chat e da quando ci siamo conosciuti abbiamo fatto il possibile per stare insieme.
l'idea iniziale era quella che si trasferisse lei con il figlio in quanto io non volevo assolutamente separarmi dai miei figli.
purtroppo non e stato possibile per lei, un sacco di complicazioni sono sorte dopo che si e separata, da prima il divieto del marito di portare via il figlio, poi per poter aver il consenso dal ex marito ha dovuto rinunciare alla casa e percepisce una miseria di alimenti.
ha un lavoro che le permette di sopravvivere con poche centinaia di euro e non se la sente di rischiare quel poco che le e rimasto sacrificando la vita del figlio piu di quanto lo e ora.
da qui nasce la mia atroce angoscia, perdere la donna che amo piu di me stesso o rinunciare io a tutto e trasferirmi da lei.
amo le mie figlie e non voglio separarmi da loro, ma stare qui mi sta uccidendo.
cosa mi consigliate?
grazie


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2016)

ma tu sei ancora sposato o ti sei almeno separato a tua volta?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2016)

forfetti ha detto:


> SALVE A TUTTI,
> scrivo qui per avere un vostro consiglio;
> 3 anni fa ho conosciuto una donna della quale mi sono innamorato,
> io sposato con due figlie e vivo al nord, lei sposata con un figlio e vive al centro.
> ...


tu non vuoi rinunciare alle tue figlie (giustamente) ma il papà dell'altro bambino dovrebbe rinunciare al suo di figlio.
Già questo mi stona
Sei separato anche tu?


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2016)

Io trovo,assurdo chiedere un consiglio del genere qui!

BENVENUTO.

Assurdo comunque allontanarsi dai figli se piccoli.  Per entrambi.  NON HO CAPITO perche' lei ha rinunciato alla casa.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2016)

forfetti ha detto:


> SALVE A TUTTI,
> scrivo qui per avere un vostro consiglio;
> 3 anni fa ho conosciuto una donna della quale mi sono innamorato,
> io sposato con due figlie e vivo al nord, lei sposata con un figlio e vive al centro.
> ...


Benvenuto 
ti sei separato anche tu ?


----------



## forfetti (8 Febbraio 2016)

sono separato anche io.
il rapporto che ha il padre con il figlio della mia compagna e pressoché inesistente.
non lo ha mai calcolato. poi devo anche dire che il lavoro del padre lo porta ad essere spesso fuori all'estero per lavoro.
si credeva che non sarebbe stato un "problema" per il padre doversi separare dal figlio, invece ancora innamorato della moglie ha fatto di tutto per impedirgli di spostarsi.
le ha lasciato casa pur di aver il permesso di poter andar via, cosa che poi si e rilevata sbagliata perché ora e in difficoltà economiche.


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2016)

forfetti ha detto:


> sono separato anche io.
> il rapporto che ha il padre con il figlio della mia compagna e pressoché inesistente.
> non lo ha mai calcolato. poi devo anche dire che il lavoro del padre lo porta ad essere spesso fuori all'estero per lavoro.
> si credeva che non sarebbe stato un "problema" per il padre doversi separare dal figlio, invece ancora innamorato della moglie ha fatto di tutto per impedirgli di spostarsi.
> le ha lasciato casa pur di aver il permesso di poter andar via, cosa che poi si e rilevata sbagliata perché ora e in difficoltà economiche.


insomma il figlio è usato come arma di vendetta


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2016)

Vivete in Italia nel negli USA, le distanze non sono enormi. Cercate lavoro tu vicino a lei e lei vicino a te o a metà strada. L'ex marito non può impedire il trasferimento per lavoro, tanto più se lui non ha la resistenza stabile. Auguri.


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2016)

forfetti ha detto:


> sono separato anche io.
> il rapporto che ha il padre con il figlio della mia compagna e pressoché inesistente.
> non lo ha mai calcolato. poi devo anche dire che il lavoro del padre lo porta ad essere spesso fuori all'estero per lavoro.
> si credeva che non sarebbe stato un "problema" per il padre doversi separare dal figlio, invece ancora innamorato della moglie ha fatto di tutto per impedirgli di spostarsi.
> le ha lasciato casa pur di aver il permesso di poter andar via, cosa che poi si e rilevata sbagliata perché ora e in difficoltà economiche.



Se una lascia la casa firmera' qualcosa davanti ad un avvocato.  DOVE VIVE ORA? A chi e' affidato il figlio?


----------



## oro.blu (8 Febbraio 2016)

forfetti ha detto:


> SALVE A TUTTI,
> scrivo qui per avere un vostro consiglio;
> 3 anni fa ho conosciuto una donna della quale mi sono innamorato,
> io sposato con due figlie e vivo al nord, lei sposata con un figlio e vive al centro.
> ...


Benvenuto 
Non è facile aiutarti. Certo mi sembra strano che se il figlio è affidato a lei, lei non possa decidere di cambiare città. Infondo non è che deve trasferirsi al estero. Anche difronte al fatto che il padre del bambino è spesso via per lavoro...
Avete provato ad informarvi bene se ha veramente il "potere" di attuare le minacce che perpetua?
Io non ne capisco un cippa-lippa....Ma sicuramente un legale si.


----------



## forfetti (8 Febbraio 2016)

Chiedo scusa se mi sono espresso male,
Lei é riuscita ad ottenere il permesso di andare via ma, per ottenerlo ha dovuto rinunciare a tutto ciò che aveva. Quando l'ex marito si e reso conto che non voleva più stare con lui ha chiesto di tenere casa e che lei gli cedesse la sua parte. 
Ora lei può pure andare via ma perderebbe una buona parte del mantenimento che il marito le passa, essendosi accordati che se fosse rimasta vicino al luogo di residenza del padre gli avrebbe pagato metà dell'affitto di casa.


----------



## Eratò (8 Febbraio 2016)

forfetti ha detto:


> SALVE A TUTTI,
> scrivo qui per avere un vostro consiglio;
> 3 anni fa ho conosciuto una donna della quale mi sono innamorato,
> io sposato con due figlie e vivo al nord, lei sposata con un figlio e vive al centro.
> ...



Scrivo per esperienza personale, se ci si vuole allontanare ci vuole il permesso del padre. Se si tratta di affidamento congiunto e il padre non rispetta i termini riguardo agli incontri con il figlio, si può fare richiesta di affidamento esclusivo. In ogni caso (affidamento congiunto o esclusivo) lui deve pagare l'affito della casa dove risiede il figlio.Non so se ci siano stati degli aggiornamenti ma lo potete verificare tramite un legale. Ma se lui non da il permesso la vedo dura....


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2016)

forfetti ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa se mi sono espresso male,
> Lei é riuscita ad ottenere il permesso di andare via ma, per ottenerlo ha dovuto rinunciare a tutto ciò che aveva. Quando l'ex marito si e reso conto che non voleva più stare con lui ha chiesto di tenere casa e che lei gli cedesse la sua parte.
> Ora lei può pure andare via ma perderebbe una buona parte del mantenimento che il marito le passa, essendosi accordati che se fosse rimasta vicino al luogo di residenza del padre gli avrebbe pagato metà dell'affitto di casa.


solo io ho un mezzo dejà vù?


----------



## Eratò (8 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo io ho un mezzo dejà vù?


A chi stai pensando tu?


----------



## perplesso (8 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> A chi stai pensando tu?


A Nausicaa.   penso che saprebbe parlare al nostro nuovo amico più di chiunque altro tra noi.


----------



## Eratò (8 Febbraio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> A Nausicaa.   penso che saprebbe parlare al nostro nuovo amico più di chiunque altro tra noi.


Eh si. Nausicaa sarebbe la più brava.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Febbraio 2016)

*Mah*

.. Prendete la situazione come una opportunità x vivervela un po da fidanzati... Arriveranno tempi migliori.
Quando si è fidanzati si può diventare conviventi, ma alla rovescia non si può più fare..


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Prendete la situazione come una opportunità x vivervela un po da fidanzati... Arriveranno tempi migliori.
> Quando si è fidanzati si può diventare conviventi, ma alla rovescia non si può più fare..


Continuo a non capire il bisogno di convivenza soprattutto con figli già presenti.
Più che viverla da fidanzanti direi da persone adulte che hanno delle responsabilità.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire il bisogno di convivenza soprattutto con figli già presenti.
> Più che viverla da fidanzanti direi da persone adulte che hanno delle responsabilità.


Quoto.


----------

